# Solved: No IPCONFIG information



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I have 2 computers connected through a router to the Internet, both running WindowsXP. One has been around for a while and works perfectly fine. The other, which I just purchased, is a used Dell desktop and it will not connect to anything at all. I cannot see the good computer in the workgroup...I cannot even see the Dell itself in the workgroup window. And, yes, I did assign both of them to the same workgroup.

On the good computer, I ran "ipconfig /all" in the command line and got this:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\myname>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MPH
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : maine.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : maine.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-70-D6-AF-05
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.92.226.9
24.92.226.102
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 23, 2007 19:51:36
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 24, 2007 19:51:36

On the problem computer, I got this:

C:\Documents and Settings\myname>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

I am pretty sure some stuff is missing but I have no clue otherwise. The lights are lit on the router and the NIC and the cable does work. I have connected many computers to this router with no problems whatsoever...laptops and desktops.

Please help and let me know what I need to provide.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The ipconfig /all is saying that you have no ethernet card, no wireless card, no nothing. So you have to try to find one. 

First stop would be Device Manager. If you see any yellow you probably need to find some drivers on Dell's web site (yes, download them with the good PC and use removable media to move them over). Do you see any evidence there of a Network adapter?


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

The Device Manager says the NIC is working fine. And, yes, there is a NIC installed in the computer, by the way. The lights on the NIC are lit up when the cable is plugged in, but they are solid, indicating no activity. Same with the port light on the router. It's on, but solid.

How the heck do I get the NIC recognized? I'm truly baffled. I even reinstalled WindowsXP, which had just been done by the person I bought it from, figuring there was nothing to lose.

Is no recognition of the NIC the reason I cannot see even the new computer in the workgroup?

Should I physically uninstall and reinstall the NIC that is already there?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Is no recognition of the NIC the reason I cannot see even the new computer in the workgroup?"

'Yes' if you mean from the other computer; 'probably' if you mean from the new computer. As far as Windows (at least the ipconfig) is concerned you have no NIC, thus no network, thus no workgroup. Just to double check--any yellow at all in Device Manager? There is an outside chance of a missing driver for a network controller; if so, that is just as needed as the driver for NIC.

"Should I physically uninstall and reinstall the NIC that is already there?"

May as well--after doing the stack repair 'cause that's much easier. Look for bent pins and use a different slot if available.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

John, I will try what you suggest.

Terry, I did mean from the new computer. I could open a window on the Dell for the workgroup, but the Dell didn't even see itself. No yellow at all in the Device Manager. I've checked and double-checked. Nothing. Everything is working properly.

Thanks guys. I'll post later with the results.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What appears under Network Controllers in Device Manager?


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

Under Network Adapters I see:

CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter

Again, nothing shows yellow and under properties, it says the device is working properly.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Now that I'm on my laptop with ethernet disabled I see that it doesn't even show in ipconfig.

So, your next stop should be in Network Connections. Is your LAN connection there? If it says 'disabled' then right click on it and select 'enable.' If it's this easy you can then probably mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right. If it has a red x and says 'disconnected' then maybe you should check the cable and router port again. Then go after the NIC uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

Terry, I disabled the adapter and then enabled it. Windows recognized it and took me through the connection wizard. Still didn't change anything. I disabled again, enabled and got an error message: Failed to enable. After a minute or so, it became enabled again on its own. I did try to repair the connection and got this message: Failure to query TCP/IP settings of the connection. Cannot proceed.

John, I did what you suggested with these results: Attempted WINSOCK reset and got the following message: The following command was not found: winsock reset catalog. I then tried the other one with apparent success. No message stating anything. I rebooted and tried the WINSOCK again, with same message.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you don't have Service Pack 2? If you do NOT have SP2, you can try

Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions (except XP SP2): http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you don't have SP2, I suggest you get it ASAP.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

Is it possible he does not have TCP/IP installed for the NIC? Or he has too many other protocols????


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can't remove TCP/IP in XP.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

My initial goal when I set the computer up was to get SP2 or make sure it already had it, plus to get all of the Windows Updates. I will get SP2 ASAP, as I don't think this computer has it yet. Isn't there a way to download SP2 and put it onto CD to install offline?

Yes, the computer does have TCP/IP. The only other protocols it has are the ones that default load with XP. I did a fresh re-install when I first set it up and did nothing special.

I have downloaded the auto-fix program and will be running it shortly. I'll post with the results.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I ran the autofix program. In green letters across the middle of the window I am told *"No problems found"*.

I'm about to physically remove and reinstall the NIC, unless someone else has any other suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Dreddnaut said:


> Isn't there a way to download SP2 and put it onto CD to install offline?


You can download the Network Installation Package for Service Pack 2 here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...be-3b8e-4f30-8245-9e368d3cdb5a&displaylang=en


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I downloaded SP2...thanks for the link...installed it successfully and nothing changed. Now my next step will be to remove and reinstall the NIC.

Being a Dell, would I be able to get a new NIC from somewhere and install it if the current one doesn't work? Or, do I have to go through Dell?


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

JohnWill....I meant maybe its not checked....so its not binding with the nic....

Have we tried running the command to reset tcp/ip? netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, time to try this again now that SP2 is installed. 

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

OK, I tried those repairs with apparent success. I was told to reboot to complete the process, which I did. No change. Same info on ipconfig /all.

Is there anything I should do or not do on the Windows install to fix this? My good computer, and all those in the past, never had anything special done on install and had no problems like this. I'm willing to do another fresh re-install if necessary. Should I go to Dell's site to find the driver and install it manually? This is crazy  

To back up a bit, when I checked the cable plugged into the NIC, I noticed, as at the beginning, there was a solid green light on the NIC. When I plugged the cable in, a 2nd solid green light came on. Not sure if that helps at all. I did check the cable again on both ends, but isn't this issue way before the cable comes into play?

Thanks for all your help and keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

At this point perhaps trying a different nic is in order although I know Device Manager says it's ok at least we will know for sure it's not the problem if it still won't work.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I should be able to use any NIC from Best Buy or wherever, right? I hope I don't have to go through Dell.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I downloaded a diagnostic program from dell.com. It performed several tests on the NIC with these results:

SROM Test...pass
Control Register Test...fail
PHY Register Test...pass
Internal Loopback Test...fail
Interrupt Service Routine Test...fail
FIFO Test...fail

This program did display the NIC's MAC address, which is the first time I've seen it anywhere.

I then downloaded the appropriate driver from driverguide.com. It tried to run some sort of diagnostic program before installing the driver and I got an error stating that it couldn't find the NIC. The program then quit.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think you've done everything possible and then some with software. Try the physical uninstall, inspect, reinstall. And then go shopping. You can buy a NIC anywhere.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

OK, thanks. My only concern was that, the computer being a Dell, I would be forced to use one of their NICs, as opposed to all of my other machines, which I built myself and used whatever I could find.

What do those test results mean, anyway? I'm guessing whatever they're showing is the problem, I just like to learn stuff as it happens.

Thanks for all the help. If anyone has other suggestions, let's hear 'em.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the test but "Internal Loopback Test...fail" seems pretty darn serious! I don't know if that's the same as ping 127.0.0.1 (ping loopback) but it's unusual to see it failing. It certainly means that you don't have to look outside the computer for the problem. With all the software stuff you've done I assume the failure means hardware problem with the NIC or motherboard.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, I'm going to check out the old NIC and then probably buy a new one if that doesn't work. I'll post with results.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

Loopback test is like a self ping...it checks the nic...if it fails and it did in this case there could be a problem with the nic or the OS...more likely the nic but after he installs a new onw we will know for sure.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I installed a new Linksys NIC. I'm now at the point where I can see the Dell in the workgroup, but not the good computer. I had to manually enter the IP address, Subnet mask, etc...still no connection. I tried to ping the router and the ping timed out. With the first NIC it said it couldn't even connect.

I have the feeling I'm missing something small. Should this be a new thread or does anybody have a suggestion as to what I should do next?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Device Manager show the new NIC as 'working OK'?

Does the connection now show up in Network Connections as 'enabled' and w/o any red x's?

Please show an ipconfig /all


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

This is from ipconfig /all. I had tried to manually configure everything, and have now reverted to automatic, which blanked everything out.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : maine.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F8-0A-D9-CD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

I'm further ahead compared to where I was, but I really think I'm just missing something small.

Checking Device Manager, everything shows OK. Same as before with the old NIC. Also, the network connection shows "enabled", but there is a yellow triangle with ! inside, saying limited connectivity to the Internet or other resources, which is true.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You got a new adapter, could the drivers be incorrect for this NIC? Bad hardware, bad drivers, or a duplicate IP address on the network are the usual causes for a 0.0.0.0 IP address. What other devices are on your network, and how are they configured?


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

The driver is from the CD that came with the new NIC.

The only things I have on the network are:

- working computer with HP printer connected to it - everything is autoconfigured...when I tried to manually configure, I gave the Dell a good IP, which seemed to do nothing positive
- Linksys wired router
- newer Dell computer giving me a major headache with nothing else connected to it

Would a fresh install of WindowsXP do the trick? I have nothing to lose data-wise.

Also, like I mentioned earlier, I've taken many computers from friends and connected them to the router and had no problems connecting to the Internet. I've had to rename the workgroup to do some file transfers a few times, but that worked perfectly fine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Would a fresh install of WindowsXP do the trick?"

Only one way to tell! Seems that would be a good idea even w/o this problem as you would have a known quantity.

While there seem to be few driver problems with ethernet cards it's not impossible, so you could check the manufacturer's web site for a possible update.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

OK, I'll reinstall Windows. I had done this when I first noticed the problem, figuring I had nothing to lose.

I'll post with results.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I reinstalled Windows with no luck. Default gateway was still not listed in ipconfig /all. Last night, I was driving home from work, going over all of the things I had tried to make this work. Someone earlier had suggested physically checking the NIC, which was before I bought the new one. Well, during my drive home, I figured I'd switch PCI slots thinking I had absolutely nothing to lose. Success!!

All is well, SP2 is being downloaded and installed as I type this.

Thank you all for your advice and suggestions. Once again, I have learned a lot and I leave feeling happy.


----------

